# Scoop vs Cowl



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Which looks best here?*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Both are a little overwhelming but the cowl looks better. That scoop just overpowers the whole car IMO.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-I have to agree with scooke, they both are over powering, BUT the cowl looks the best!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I think I have to agree with you guys... The cowl does look a little meaner... Thanks guys!!!*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the cowl on the red one best. Sort of gives a "in the wind" look.


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the scoop would look good on a Funny Car set up.


----------

